# Sex.. but no, started to fight.. again!



## StephWAII (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice I suppose. My husband and I have been married for a little over a year. I'm almost 21, he's almost 23. We were about to have sex tonight, but then we started to fight. This isn't the first time this has happened either, which really makes me worried. We started to argue about who would be on top, because I always start on top. I wanted him to change it up, but he refused. We both get mad, and then I get dressed and that's that. What the hell is going on, is this normal?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Guess he has some issues about being on top, have to probe him a little deeper in my opinion.


----------



## PFTGuy (Aug 28, 2011)

The issue I'd worry about isn't about who gets to be on top, but how do you learn to talk about difficult issues without getting angry and closing down communication. It's really essential in marriage that you be able to handle conflict in ways that feel safe for both of you. I recommend either counseling or books about communication...an unhappy marriage is almost guaranteed if you can't learn how to resolve conflict.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe he really likes the view with you on top. But yes, he should at least make an effort to accomodate you in some way too. 

He's sounds a bit immature - OMG - you should never ever be fighting about sex. Period end of discussion. 

Sounds like he needs some guys to mentor him on this. Did he give a reason for not wanting to be on top? Is he hurt in some manner? 

I think all I'm saying is - you both need to work on the communication skills. Sex is 99% in the brain anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

